# Use or toss - sour cream left out all night



## amcal

I bought some sour cream at about 8pm last night. I forgot to put it in the refrigerator and realized this morning at about 6am that it was still sitting on the counter. I immediately refrigerated it. It's about 76 in my kitchen at night. It smells fine - well, like sour cream. I need it for a recipe this afternoon. What do you think? Would you use it or toss it?


----------



## melissel

I just did the same thing with yogurt last night!







: I think I'm going to toss mine though. It's probably safest to toss it, but if it's going into a recipe where you'll cook it through well, maybe it's safe enough.


----------



## shershine

I would use it. I am incrediblly forgetful and leave stuff out all the time. I judge it on a case by case basis: how long was it out, does it smell, what is it, etc.







I've never had food posoining or gotten sick from eating something "bad". I have a gut of steel and sometimes I wonder if this is one of the reasons why!


----------



## amcal

It's going into a bean dip that is cooked on the stove. My fear is that I won't be the only one eating it. It's for a party.


----------



## shershine

Hmmm.....well, if it's for a party I would probably go out and buy another one, if only for the guests comfort. Even though they wouldn't know, I would probably worry about it.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero

I would use it.


----------



## Simplicity

I'd toss it.


----------



## KatWrangler

Toss it! $1.50 is cheap compared to people getting sick.


----------



## prettymom

Toss!


----------



## eclipse

I'd use it.


----------



## amcal

I used it. It smelled and tasted absolutely fine. I cooked the dip until bubbly hot so I'm sure it was just fine. Thanks!


----------



## PapayaVagina

I'd toss but I'm a total freak about dairy stuff like that. I drive my friends crazy with my "how long has this been out" or "what's the expiration date on that?"


----------

